
Your Job Outlook Is Cloudy And That's A Good Thing - kql27
http://thomaslarock.com/2012/12/your-job-outlook-is-cloudy-and-thats-a-good-thing/
======
sauliuz
Do not work for cost center. Work for profit center.

